# Los Meatballs @ Wise Hall in Vancouver



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi all, this is an audio only recording of our first time in front of a crowd. It was somewhat influenced by Jack Daniels and Jim Beam. Our star is our drummer, who really cuts loose on the My Generation/Sparks medley. Cheers.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl-wpJfu_Ic&feature=plcp


----------

